# Tank Size Reco--Need Your Opinion!



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello forum members. I am very excited to come back to a hobby I first got into some 35 years ago when I got my first tank. It has been around 8 years since I have had an aquarium due to a move and other priorities but I am energized to get back into the hobby.

I have owned the following tanks- 10 gallon, 35 gallon, 35 hex.

I have always wanted a bigger tank and am now in a position to do so, particularly given space is not too much of an issue.

Based on a couple of trips to my LFS, I have been giving strong consideration to a 120g (like the depth at 24"), or a 125g (like the width at 72"). Either tank fits the area well.

I have always run community tanks and may continue to do so, although cichlids is likely where I will end up. 

My question to you is what do you prefer and why?

Thanks.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

lup10 said:


> Hello forum members. I am very excited to come back to a hobby I first got into some 35 years ago when I got my first tank. It has been around 8 years since I have had an aquarium due to a move and other priorities but I am energized to get back into the hobby.
> 
> I have owned the following tanks- 10 gallon, 35 gallon, 35 hex.
> 
> ...


Get the 72" tank. More stocking options that way.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

If I had to choose between the 2 I would go with the 72" as well, especially cause you are planning to do do some type of community. Pretty much anything you can do with the 48" by 24" you can do in the narrower 72", and more length is alway better.

If you have the space for the 72" and like the depth of 24 inches...why don't you just get the 72" by 24" by 24" 180 gallon? That way you can have both .


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If you go with a 180 gallon, you get both, the 24 inch depth and 72 long


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have both and I like both. It really depends on how much space you have and what type of fish you want to keep. If space is not a problem then I would get two 120's.

As for the fish, if they are torpedoes, you can't beat a 72". If the fish are big and slow, stick with the 120 gallon.

Lee


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Go long not tall - it's a PITA to clean, unless you have gorilla arms!

I have a 150 tall and I can't reach to the bottom unless I use a ladder.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks all for your input. I have been going through a number of posts and think this forum has a great vibe, and tons of useful info.

I am leaning towards the 125g, but will look at the 180g although it does seem like quite a beast.

The tank will be located in the basement. 
The floor is concrete, with a plastic underlayment, 5/8 plywood, and laminate flooring. I am looking to get a wooden stand which spans the full tank rather than a 4 leg type. I assume this will of course distribute the weight more evenly and be easier on the floor.

Can anyone tell me from experience how their floor has held up in a similar scenario? I am trying to avoid a depression in the area and was even thinking of setting the tank down on plywood first.

Thoughts?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the more surface area the weight is on the better the chance of avoiding indents. But you also want it to look nice.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

That much water is going to crush anything underneath it no matter what the stand is. My 125g is on a metal stand in a concrete basement. The floor has carpet on the concrete. I've moved the tank a couple of times and I'm amazed that after a couple of months the carpet does come back to normal. I chose the metal stand because the concrete sweats. I wanted air flow across the carpet to keep the carpet dry.

As for the 125g, I think that is a good choice. You will not be able to reach the back pane of glass on a 180g from the front of the tank very easily. My 120g is only accessible from the sides. With a 180 you won't have that option.

As I mentioned, I love both tanks. I currently have a 125g and two 120g tanks. Planning on getting two more 120g tanks in the near future. I'm getting the 120's because I find the best way to view a tank is to throw a chair in front of it so that your knees touch the stand and then sit down in fron of it. A 120g is like being inside a big screen tv. the 125g is just a little bit to long to view while sitting down. You have to stand back several feet to take it all in.

Lee


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my first 180g at xmas time.. I think the 2ft front to back & 2ft depth is the perfect size, just because its as big as I can get and still be able to just reach where I need to (with the help of a stool) long as you can goes without saying though. 6ft was the limit of the space I had available. 

Next upgrade is replacing the 55g with a 120, 4x2x2 +)


----------



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks all. I am going for the 125g. I have decided to set up Cichlid tank and think the extra length will be more beneficial for that set up.
Now I just need to level the area as I am looking a 3/4" drop from end to end..yikes!


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I picked up steel plates from metal plus in Whitby to level my 180g. I needed 3 pieces, all 3" x 3" in different thicknesses 1 of each: 1/4in, 1/2in and 3/4in and it cost me $8

oops note, I am using a metal stand with just the 4 feet..


----------

